

Is the name of your freemium offer losing you revenue? - pccampbell
http://blog.priceintelligently.com/blog/bid/172319/Is-the-name-of-your-freemium-offer-losing-you-revenue

======
pccampbell
How many of you have "free" in the title of your free plan?

